# Animism



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

Who or what are some people or groups who believe in animism today?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2006)

Homowo is practiced by the Ga, a mostly animist people who constitute about 10 percent of Ghana's population but are most common in the capital city of Accra. - From Christianity Today

Today Animists live in significant numbers in countries such as Zambia, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Gabon, the Republic of Guinea Bissau, Indonesia, Laos, Myanmar, Papua New Guinea, the Philippines, Russia, Sweden, Thailand, and the United States of America. -From Wikpedia

In the US, Wicca of course is the largest. Shinto (Hinduism) is huge in the world.

A lot of animism got blended in with Christian rituals.


----------

